
Wikitribune from Wikipedia - grandjury
https://vimeo.com/214586867
======
JdeBP
Covered at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14189688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14189688)

------
rmason
Wikitribune is not connected formally in any way with Wikipedia. However it is
a project of Wikipedia's founder, Jimmy Wales.

~~~
JdeBP
This is not the headline on the hyperlinked article, either.

